# backtrack sur parallels ?



## loanrix (10 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Alors voilà, je me demandais si il est possible de mettre backtrack sur parallels parce que j'ai un peu peur de booter sur un autre système d'exploitation que mac. Je sais bien que c'est un live cd mais une mauvaise manipulation avec ubuntu ma fait tout perdre, je ne vous cache pas que je préférerais donc plutôt voir MacOSX tourner derrière backtrack.

Merci d'avance

Loan


----------



## loanrix (11 Juillet 2009)

J'ai essayé et ça marche


----------

